# اللهجة العراقية: سَماوِر (سَمُوار؟)



## Abu Fahm

سمعت في المسجّلات لللهجةالعراقية كلمة "سَمُوار" تشير إلى جهاز لتسخين الماء لشاي تحديدا. هل هي كلمة ذات إنتشار وسيعة في العراق وهل هي مستخدمة في الدول العربية أخرة.
بآلمناسبة هذه كلمة وَآلجهاز نفسه اصلا من روسية ومعنها حرفية بآلروسي مغلّي بنفسه
ها هو الجهاز 
http://www.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=samovar&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Mahaodeh

يلفظونه سَمَاوِر. لا أدري إن كانت تستخدم في لهجات أخرى ولكنها كانت شائعة في العراق لصنع الشاي وكانت موجودة في كافة المقاهي (حيث يقدم الشاي والقهوة) وفي بيوت الطبقة المتوسطة والغنية. إلا أن استخدامها سقط بسبب ظهور وسائل جديدة أسرع لصنع الشاي. فانا شخصيا لم أرَ أحدا يستخدمه، ولكنني رأيته موضوعا في الصالون كزينة .


----------



## ayed

أبو فهم..
*في لهجتنا البدوية نطلق كلمة(سِمَوّر)(كسر السين، وفتح الميم، وتشديد الواو مع فتحها، وسكون الراء) على خزان ماء مربع الشكل يخزن فيه الماء للشرب أو لسقي الماشية.*
*يشبه الذي في الصورة بالرابط التالي:*
http://www.eng.warwick.ac.uk/dtu2/pubs/rn/rwh/cs03/cs3-fig2.jpg


----------



## Masjeen

أول مرة أسمع بـ هالكلمة صراحة


----------



## Abu Fahm

في رائي انا، شاي من سموار احسن من شَاي اخر الف مرة نظرا لذوقه الدخني. لو صارت لي فرصة اشتريت سماور بدون اي تساؤل


----------



## Jihadist

لا زالت هذه الكلمة تستخدم في اللهجة الحضرمية، حيث ينتشر استخدام هذا الجهاز الذي يطلقون عليه اسم السماور تصحيفاً للإسم الأصلي.

ويعتبر وجود هذا الجهاز عند الكثير من العائلات الميسورة في غاية الأهمية، لدرجة أنه لا يمكن أن تتزوج الفتاة وتكون بيتاً جديداً دون أن يكون عندها السماور!


----------

